# [googleearth] problème pour mettre en cyrillique [résolu]

## salamandrix

Petite question : dans les options de langue pour googleearth, je n'ai pas le russe, à la place il y a un espace blanc à priori. Je pense donc à un problème de font. Je fais donc un petit :

```
gentoo andre # find /usr/portage/ -iname *cyrillic*

/usr/portage/metadata/cache/dev-texlive/texlive-langcyrillic-2008

/usr/portage/metadata/cache/media-fonts/font-winitzki-cyrillic-1.0.0

/usr/portage/metadata/cache/media-fonts/font-screen-cyrillic-1.0.0  

/usr/portage/metadata/cache/media-fonts/font-screen-cyrillic-1.0.1  

/usr/portage/metadata/cache/media-fonts/font-cronyx-cyrillic-1.0.0  

/usr/portage/metadata/cache/media-fonts/font-misc-cyrillic-1.0.0    

/usr/portage/distfiles/font-misc-cyrillic-1.0.0.tar.bz2             

/usr/portage/distfiles/font-screen-cyrillic-1.0.1.tar.bz2           

/usr/portage/distfiles/font-cronyx-cyrillic-1.0.0.tar.bz2           

/usr/portage/distfiles/font-winitzki-cyrillic-1.0.0.tar.bz2         

/usr/portage/dev-texlive/texlive-langcyrillic                       

/usr/portage/dev-texlive/texlive-langcyrillic/texlive-langcyrillic-2008.ebuild

/usr/portage/media-fonts/font-misc-cyrillic                                   

/usr/portage/media-fonts/font-misc-cyrillic/font-misc-cyrillic-1.0.0.ebuild   

/usr/portage/media-fonts/font-screen-cyrillic                                 

/usr/portage/media-fonts/font-screen-cyrillic/font-screen-cyrillic-1.0.1.ebuild

/usr/portage/media-fonts/font-screen-cyrillic/font-screen-cyrillic-1.0.0.ebuild

/usr/portage/media-fonts/font-winitzki-cyrillic                                

/usr/portage/media-fonts/font-winitzki-cyrillic/font-winitzki-cyrillic-1.0.0.ebuild

/usr/portage/media-fonts/font-cronyx-cyrillic                                      

/usr/portage/media-fonts/font-cronyx-cyrillic/font-cronyx-cyrillic-1.0.0.ebuild    

/usr/portage/licenses/font-misc-cyrillic                                           

/usr/portage/licenses/font-screen-cyrillic                                         

/usr/portage/licenses/font-winitzki-cyrillic                                       

/usr/portage/licenses/font-cronyx-cyrillic 
```

et en conséquence installe les quatre packages correspondant. Mais à priori rien. (le use X est bien mis en place).

Vous auriez des idées ?Last edited by salamandrix on Mon Aug 17, 2009 12:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Autre chose : es-tu en UTF-8/Unicode ou pas ? Quel est le codepage de la page google affichée ?

Et que donne "eselect fontconfig list" ?

----------

## ghoti

Google Earth utilise ses propres bibliothèques QT4.

Le truc, c'est de les désactiver et d'utiliser celles du système :

```
cd /opt/googleearth

mv libQtCore.so.4 libQtCore.so.4.BK

mv libQtGui.so.4 libQtGui.so.4.BK

mv libQtNetwork.so.4 libQtNetwork.so.4.BK

mv libQtWebKit.so.4 libQtWebKit.so.4.BK

ln -s /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4  libQtCore.so.4

ln -s /usr/lib/libQtGui.so.4  libQtGui.so.4

ln -s /usr/lib/libQtNetwork.so.4  libQtNetwork.so.4

ln -s /usr/lib/libQtWebKit.so.4  libQtWebKit.so.4
```

Et, miracle, la liste renseigne alors bien

 *Quote:*   

> русский

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## salamandrix

Bon j'ai tout de même un petit souci :

```
andre@gentoo ~ $ googleearth

./googleearth-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libQtCore.so.4: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
```

Effectivement il semblerait que googleearth soit en 32 bits alors que je suis en 64...

J'ai installé emul-linux-x86-qtlibs mais impossible de trouver les librairie équivalente dans /usr/lib32 et autres...

Une idée ?

Merci.

XavierMiller : je suis bien en utf8 et pour la commande :

```

andre@gentoo ~ $ eselect fontconfig list

Available fontconfig .conf files  ( * is enabled ):

  [1]   10-autohint.conf                           

  [2]   10-no-sub-pixel.conf                       

  [3]   10-sub-pixel-bgr.conf                      

  [4]   10-sub-pixel-rgb.conf                      

  [5]   10-sub-pixel-vbgr.conf                     

  [6]   10-sub-pixel-vrgb.conf                     

  [7]   10-unhinted.conf                           

  [8]   20-fix-globaladvance.conf *                

  [9]   20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans.conf

  [10]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans-mono.conf

  [11]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-serif.conf

  [12]  20-unhint-small-vera.conf *

  [13]  25-unhint-nonlatin.conf

  [14]  30-metric-aliases.conf *

  [15]  30-urw-aliases.conf *

  [16]  40-nonlatin.conf *

  [17]  45-latin.conf *

  [18]  49-sansserif.conf *

  [19]  50-user.conf *

  [20]  51-local.conf *

  [21]  57-dejavu-sans.conf

  [22]  57-dejavu-sans-mono.conf

  [23]  57-dejavu-serif.conf

  [24]  60-latin.conf *

  [25]  65-fonts-persian.conf *

  [26]  65-khmer.conf

  [27]  65-nonlatin.conf *

  [28]  69-unifont.conf *

  [29]  70-no-bitmaps.conf

  [30]  70-yes-bitmaps.conf

  [31]  80-delicious.conf *

  [32]  90-synthetic.conf *

```

----------

## salamandrix

Finalement résolu grâce à ce topic : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-764144.html et notamment en suivant le lien proposé (une archive contenant les différentes librairies nécessaires à installer à la mano dans /opt/googleearth; ce n'est pas très propre mais beau-papa sera content.)

Merci à vous deux.

----------

